# Catahoula hog fight



## Rick Carter (Jul 7, 2012)

Several of you have asked me about this mount.  It was done for Francis Lim Hing of Alpharetta, GA in 1993.  The boar and dogs came from Hardscrabble Lodge in Starr, SC.  This is the mount that Jeff Foxworthy got some laughs with at a sportsman's banquet...referring to his rear view of the boar.


----------



## 4x4 (Jul 7, 2012)

There's alot of awesomeness in this mount


----------



## ttwodog (Jul 7, 2012)

Francis used to have this mount in his Archery shop in Fayetteville, great monut and great archery guy.


----------



## Bowtechfella (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome mount!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 14, 2012)

I remember seeing pictures of this years ago. It is an awesome peice.


----------

